# Rocket City 2017



## Acmoorecuber (Jan 13, 2017)

Announcing Rocket City 2017! This will be the first official competition in Alabama! This competition will be held on April 8th in Huntsville, AL. The events are-
Rubik's Cube, 2x2, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, OH, and BLD. 
Registration opens on the 16th.
Excited to bring Cubing to a new state, hope a lot of you guys will be able to make it!


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 13, 2017)

>5x5
>6x6
>BLD
*squealing*

should be fun


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 13, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> >5x5
> >6x6
> >BLD
> *squealing*
> ...


You're not invited.  Jk plz come help me!


----------



## Meow (Jan 13, 2017)

Nice events, and nats style finals. Hopefully I can go cause it's kinda far for me


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 13, 2017)

Meow said:


> Nice events, and nats style finals. Hopefully I can go cause it's kinda far for me


Says they guy organizing in Texas.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 13, 2017)

Meow said:


> Nice events, and nats style finals. Hopefully I can go cause it's kinda far for me


Says the guy who organized in North Carolina.


----------



## Acmoorecuber (Jan 13, 2017)

Meow said:


> Nice events, and nats style finals. Hopefully I can go cause it's kinda far for me


are you going to All Aboard?


----------



## Meow (Jan 13, 2017)

Acmoorecuber said:


> are you going to All Aboard?


yes


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 13, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> You're not invited.  Jk plz come help me!


:'( meanie
jk love you <3


----------



## Acmoorecuber (Jan 13, 2017)

Meow said:


> yes


Cool, see you there!


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 15, 2017)

Hey I moved the registration time from 8am to 12pm. Don't hate me I have class 8-12 Mondays now -_-


----------



## Acmoorecuber (Jan 16, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Hey I moved the registration time from 8am to 12pm. Don't hate me I have class 8-12 Mondays now -_-


You don't have off for MLK?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 16, 2017)

Acmoorecuber said:


> You don't have off for MLK?


Oooooooh, i do


----------



## Acmoorecuber (Jan 16, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Oooooooh, i do


Lol


----------



## Mikel (Jan 16, 2017)

Coming down from Iowa to this. Will be my first time visiting Alabama!


----------



## Acmoorecuber (Jan 16, 2017)

Registration is now open!


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 18, 2017)

looks like I won't be able to go  I get back from spring break vacation the night before the comp and it's not exactly close
good luck to everyone who is going tough


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 18, 2017)

Mikel said:


> Coming down from Iowa to this. Will be my first time visiting Alabama!


You trying to catch up to me in the state count or something?


----------



## biscuit (Jan 18, 2017)

Kit Clement said:


> You trying to catch up to me in the state count or something?



What are you at? Do you know?


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 18, 2017)

biscuit said:


> What are you at? Do you know?


22, which was the highest last time I checked. Brandon was at 19 or 20.


----------



## Acmoorecuber (Jan 18, 2017)

Kit Clement said:


> 22, which was the highest last time I checked. Brandon was at 19 or 20.


You should come and make it 23! It's the first comp in Alabama, so whoever wins will hold the SR!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 18, 2017)

Acmoorecuber said:


> It's the first comp in Alabama, so whoever wins will hold the SR!


Generally, state records are held only by people that are residents of that state.


----------



## Acmoorecuber (Jan 18, 2017)

cuberkid10 said:


> Generally, state records are held only by people that are residents of that state.


Oh lol. So who besides the organizer is from Alabama and averages sub-14?


----------



## Torch (Jan 18, 2017)

Acmoorecuber said:


> Oh lol. So who besides the organizer is from Alabama and averages sub-14?



Feliks, apparently


----------



## Acmoorecuber (Jan 18, 2017)

Torch said:


> Feliks, apparently


That's weird... it says Felix is from Tuscaloosa lol. Besides Felix I have the fastest average tho


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 18, 2017)

Torch said:


> Feliks, apparently


I knew there was something fishy about that guy....


----------



## gateway cuber (Jan 19, 2017)

Kit Clement said:


> You trying to catch up to me in the state count or something?


hate to spoil it for you but
http://m.maploco.com/visited-states...-KY-MD-MN-MO-MT-NC-NE-NV-OH-OK-SD-TN-TX-VA-WY
also been to canada, jamaica, Grand Cayman, & Cozumel
But i live in the midwest so everything's a lot closer to me .


----------



## Cale S (Jan 19, 2017)

gateway cuber said:


> hate to spoil it for you but
> http://m.maploco.com/visited-states...-KY-MD-MN-MO-MT-NC-NE-NV-OH-OK-SD-TN-TX-VA-WY
> also been to canada, jamaica, Grand Cayman, & Cozumel
> But i live in the midwest so everything's a lot closer to me .


But how many have you had comps in?

My count is 10, could have been 11 if I went to Omaha

Iowa, Illinois, Michigan, Indiana, South Carolina, Oregon, Minnesota, Wisconsin, Kansas, Missouri


----------



## gateway cuber (Jan 19, 2017)

um 1

is that what kit meant if so i'm a noob.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 19, 2017)

gateway cuber said:


> um 1
> 
> is that what kit meant if so i'm a noob.



Yeah, I'm just talking states that I've competed in. Brandon and I were in the top 3 last time I checked, and this seems like good motivation to repost those statistics.


----------



## Blake4512 (Jan 19, 2017)

Torch said:


> Feliks, apparently



Unrelated, but I am so confused by your sig lmao.


----------



## Torch (Jan 19, 2017)

Blake4512 said:


> Unrelated, but I am so confused by your sig lmao.



It's pretty simple:

This is Blade Thompson.
This is why you don't do drugs, kids.
Mix them together and you get something wonderful.


----------



## Mikel (Jan 20, 2017)

Kit Clement said:


> You trying to catch up to me in the state count or something?


Well, kind of. I'm definitely trying to get to more states, just not as hard as you.

I'm at 19 now and this will be my 20th. I think Bob is at 21 though.


----------



## Acmoorecuber (Jan 25, 2017)

Meow said:


> Nice events, and nats style finals. Hopefully I can go cause it's kinda far for me


I saw that you registered, see you there!


----------



## Meow (Jan 25, 2017)

Acmoorecuber said:


> I saw that you registered, see you there!


see you there ! also I guess I can do goals now:
2x2: sub 1.8
3x3: sub 8
4x4: 41
5x5: sub 1:25
6x6: sub 3:15
BLD: success
OH: 17


----------



## DanpHan (Jan 26, 2017)

Meow said:


> 3x3: sub 8



wtf


----------



## Meow (Jan 26, 2017)

DanpHan said:


> wtf


I know it's extremely ambitious but I'm gonna practice a ton and hopefully get lucky


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 26, 2017)

Torch said:


> It's pretty simple:
> 
> This is Blade Thompson.
> This is why you don't do drugs, kids.
> Mix them together and you get something wonderful.


I would assume the second one is a MultiBLD memo


----------



## Zachary Palan (Feb 1, 2017)

This will be my first comp!!  
although... I am not that great. I am an AL resident, my P.B. is 30.56 seconds for 3x3, 5.52 secs for 2x2, and I will be competing in 4x4 although I do not time myself with that yet. I need to practice


----------



## Zachary Palan (Feb 2, 2017)

wait... feliks is from tuscaloosa? maybe ill run into him!


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 2, 2017)

plot twist I actually might go, I thought I was going on vacation to Nevada for 2 weeks but it turns out that was just an idea
so I'll probably go, so hopefully I'll see you all there


----------



## Zachary Palan (Feb 2, 2017)

I am gonna be there too! I recently lowered my pb to 30 secs


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 3, 2017)

update: very high chance for me to go. so here are goals 
3x3: not of care
2x2: I'd say break my single, but at this point I don't even expect to do that ever. so podium I guess
4x4: well considering I'm going to at least one comp before this, I don't have much to go off of, but sub50 single and sub53 avg for a rough estimate
5x5: same as 4, but comp PB single and sub1:40 avg
6x6: sub2:55 single, sub3 mean (hey I got a few months to improve)
OH: not of care
BLD: state records and win (1v1 me in BLD ray (if you're going (please go so I can beat you)))
overall: don't majorly fail in any events, it's ok if I minorly fail


----------



## Torch (Feb 3, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> BLD: state records and win (1v1 me in BLD ray (if you're going (please go so I can beat you)))


I'm not going, my next comp after All Aboard is Mountain View. 
But I am gunning to beat me some BLD SR at Virginia, so you may have to work a little harder


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 3, 2017)

Torch said:


> I'm not going, my next comp after All Aboard is Mountain View.
> But I am gunning to beat me some BLD SR at Virginia, so you may have to work a little harder


I'm aiming for sub1:15 mean and sub-SR single rn


----------



## Mikel (Feb 3, 2017)

gateway cuber said:


> hate to spoil it for you but
> http://m.maploco.com/visited-states...-KY-MD-MN-MO-MT-NC-NE-NV-OH-OK-SD-TN-TX-VA-WY
> also been to canada, jamaica, Grand Cayman, & Cozumel
> But i live in the midwest so everything's a lot closer to me .





Cale S said:


> But how many have you had comps in?
> 
> My count is 10, could have been 11 if I went to Omaha
> 
> Iowa, Illinois, Michigan, Indiana, South Carolina, Oregon, Minnesota, Wisconsin, Kansas, Missouri




Yeah we all meant states competed in. Here is my map of states. Pretty excited to come to Alabama since I've never visited.

http://m.maploco.com/visited-states...-IN-KS-MI-MN-MO-NE-NJ-NV-OH-OK-OR-PA-SC-TX-WI


----------

